# 240sx help



## 240sxcraze (Apr 20, 2007)

i own a 1990 240sx.. whear is the clutch bleader..??


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you have one on the slave cylinder, which is attached to the bell housing of the transmission, and one on the damper box. the damper box makes bleeding a PITA, so most people bypass it.


----------

